# dundee cake



## timboleicester

I am facinated ( no i don't have a life) by references to food which have a place name associated with them. 

I have a few already in French but would like a collection.

1. le nougat de Montélimar any others appreciated


----------



## bouee

Les Champignons de Paris are excellent, so are the "bêtises de de Cambrai" but I am not sure I aunderstand the question  : 
Le nougat is a specialty from Montélimar, so the "nougat de Montélimar" is (supposed to be) better than any other nougat. 
"Les champignons de Paris" are a type of mushrooms, and thankgod they are not produced in Paris.

Are you interested in the first type, if so the list is going to be long, since each place must have it's specialty - I'm not even trying to figure out the different places that might claim the same specialty, or is it the second type that you are looking for ?


----------



## timboleicester

bouee said:
			
		

> Les Champignons de Paris are excellent, so are the "bêtises de de Cambrai" but I am not sure I aunderstand the question :
> Le nougat is a specialty from Montélimar, so the "nougat de Montélimar" is (supposed to be) better than any other nougat.
> "Les champignons de Paris" are a type of mushrooms, and thankgod they are not produced in Paris.
> 
> Are you interested in the first type, if so the list is going to be long, since each place must have it's specialty - I'm not even trying to figure out the different places that might claim the same specialty, or is it the second type that you are looking for ?


 
Yes that's what I want. I don't mean "any old food + any old place it has to go together like " Eccles cake" or ...?


----------



## bouee

Ok , so 'correct me if I'm wrong, you want the "champignon de Paris" type. 
Then you would have to take nougat ot of your list, I guess, "nougat" alone is understood in French, "de Montélimar" only makes it taste better . 

I would think of "quiche Lorraine" , "Far Breton", "galettes bretonnes" "Gâteau de Savoie", "Tarte tropézienne", "gâteau basque", "potée auvergnate" that's all so far but I'll be back if I can think of some more. 
Also, like wine, most types of cheese are defined by the name of the place they are produced.


----------



## timboleicester

bouee said:
			
		

> Ok , so 'correct me if I'm wrong, you want the "champignon de Paris" type.
> Then you would have to take nougat ot of your list, I guess, "nougat" alone is understood in French, "de Montélimar" only makes it taste better .
> 
> I would think of "quiche Lorraine" , "Far Breton", "galettes bretonnes" "Gâteau de Savoie", "Tarte tropézienne", "gâteau basque", "potée auvergnate" that's all so far but I'll be back if I can think of some more.
> Also, like wine, most types of cheese are defined by the name of the place they are produced.


 
I'll try and explain again, but champignons are understood without having paris stuck on the end. There is a soap too but can't remember what it's called savon de ........... ?


----------



## noddy

marseilles


----------



## bouee

Savon de Marseille !! 
Yes champignons is mushrooms. But you have different sorts of mushrooms : morilles, chanterelles, and Champignons de Paris !! Champignon alone doesn't mean the same thing as "Champignon de Paris". So Champignon de Paris could be considered as a word in itself. 

It's the same about soap, the "savon de Marseille" is a specific type of soap. 

Nougat is nougat, and the fact that is is from Montélimar doesn't change anything, except that since the nougat is Montélimar's specialty, specifying it makes it better quality nougat.


----------



## lizzeymac

savon de Marseille


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timboleicester said:
			
		

> There is a soap too but can't remember what it's called savon de ........... ?


Marseille, cong !


----------



## emma42

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça - savon de Marseilles?


----------



## Sanda

timboleicester said:
			
		

> I'll try and explain again, but champignons are understood without having paris stuck on the end. There is a soap too but can't remember what it's called savon de ........... ?



Here's another one for you : "les calissons d'Aix"  (yummy  )


----------



## Sanda

timboleicester said:
			
		

> I am facinated ( no i don't have a life) by references to food which have a place name associated with them.
> 
> I have a few already in French but would like a collection.
> 
> 1. le nougat de Montélimar any others appreciated




By the by, will someone be so kind as to tell me what a "dundee cake" is?


----------



## timboleicester

emma42 said:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça - savon de Marseilles?


 
I think it's carbolic but will check....or maybe coaltar soap...but you 
see we getting the hang of this now..cheers.


----------



## bouee

emma42 said:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ça - savon de Marseilles?


 un savon qui est beaucoup mieux que les autres !!! On peut s'en servir pour se laver ou pour la lessive. 
Par exemple, pour la lessive, je ne connais aucune tâche qui résiste à un peu de savon de Marseille (euh si, la rouille,peut être)
http://www.savon-de-marseille.com/


----------



## noddy

dundee cake = a kind of Scottish fruit cake


----------



## Sanda

noddy said:
			
		

> dundee cake = a kind of Scottish fruit cake



Thank you, Noddy


----------



## bouee

Fondue Savoyarde, Fondue Bourguignonne.


----------



## noddy

i can also offer you Bath buns (these are sweet bread rolls with fruit in that come from Bath)


----------



## timboleicester

noddy said:
			
		

> dundee cake = a kind of Scottish fruit cake


 
with almonds arranged nicely on the top


----------



## bouee

oh ben avec tout ça, on n'est pas prêts de digérer ! Moi je veux bien des Bath  rolls.
Après la saucisse de Toulouse, la saucisse de Montbéliard, et celle de Strasbourg.


----------



## noddy

how about a "hamburger"


----------



## timboleicester

Sanda said:
			
		

> Here's another one for you : "les calissons d'Aix" (yummy  )


 
if you would write a short explanation as to what kind of food it is that would be great ... like i didn't for Dundee Cake (Dundee town in Scotland)


----------



## bouee

Ca ne m'étonne pas d'un anglais, ça, le hamburger !! Note qu'en Français il n'y a pas de connotation de lieu dans "hamburger".

Je vous offre des escargots de Bourgogne ?


----------



## noddy

and for Frankfurter?


----------



## geve

et la bière de Mars alors ? Je rigole  

What about the Worcester sauce, ce truc imprononcable ??

Euh... et les petits suisses, est-ce que ça compte ?


----------



## Sanda

timboleicester said:
			
		

> if you would write a short explanation as to what kind of food it is that would be great ... like i didn't for Dundee Cake (Dundee town in Scotland)


 
Sweet too... Very elaborate stuff, I have no idea how they do them but found a recipe (in English too!) thanks to Google. Here's how it begins:

http://www.as-tu-vu.com/aix-en-provence/calisson.html


----------



## timboleicester

bouee said:
			
		

> un savon qui est beaucoup mieux que les autres !!! On peut s'en servir pour se laver ou pour la lessive.
> Par exemple, pour la lessive, je ne connais aucune tâche qui résiste à un peu de savon de Marseille (euh si, la rouille,peut être)
> http://www.savon-de-marseille.com/


 

what a great link I am going to enjoy that. Wish I had another week off now. It's definitely not carbolic or coaltar looking at it.


----------



## noddy

savon de marseille  - has an olive oil base apparently!


----------



## timboleicester

geve said:
			
		

> et la bière de Mars alors ? Je rigole
> 
> What about the Worcester sauce, ce truc imprononcable ??
> 
> Euh... et les petits suisses, est-ce que ça compte ?


 
wuss stir sauce = worcester

yes petites suisses scrapes in

thanks you guys


----------



## bouee

oui, pour aller avec les viennoiseries ....


----------



## geve

timboleicester said:
			
		

> wuss stir sauce = worcester


it's actually "Worcestershire sauce", isn't it? Various pronunciations were listed in that thread (see post #16)


----------



## Aupick

<mod mode on>
Messieurs dames ! Please control your stomachs!

In the interests of keeping this thread on topic, avoiding chat and avoiding just writing a list, please keep to linguistic matters and don't forget to add a description of any contributions you may have, as timboleicester says in post #22.
<mod mode off>

Adding a few specialities from around Montpellier, there are:
- Les grisettes de Montpellier - small liquorice hard sweets/candy
- Les tielles sétoises (from Sète) - small pies filled with octopus
- La brandade de morue de Nîmes - creamy mushed up cod that you can spread on bread, etc.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Aupick said:
			
		

> - La brandade de morue de Nîmes - creamy mushed up cod that you can spread on bread, etc.


La brandade de Nîmes (laisse tomber la morue, c'est évident si elle est de Nîmes).  It's made with baked potatoes too.
It is de-li-cious on top of a fresh tomato in the summer.


----------



## timboleicester

Aupick said:
			
		

> <mod mode on>
> Messieurs dames ! Please control your stomachs!
> 
> In the interests of keeping this thread on topic, avoiding chat and avoiding just writing a list, please keep to linguistic matters and don't forget to add a description of any contributions you may have, as timboleicester says in post #22.
> <mod mode off>
> 
> Adding a few specialities from around Montpellier, there are:
> - Les grisettes de Montpellier - small liquorice hard sweets/candy
> - Les tielles sétoises (from Sète) - small pies filled with octopus
> - La brandade de morue de Nîmes - creamy mushed up cod that you can spread on bread, etc.


 
I am sorry but ...small pies filled with octopus I am going to be sick.....
Mod Mode Back on


----------



## Aupick

timboleicester said:
			
		

> I am sorry but ...small pies filled with octopus I am going to be sick.....


Here's a link with a recipe. There's also a picture (but you can't see the insides!). They're actually quite tasty, but it's best if you don't think about what's in them when you eat them.


----------



## timboleicester

bouee said:
			
		

> oh ben avec tout ça, on n'est pas prêts de digérer ! Moi je veux bien des Bath rolls.
> Après la saucisse de Toulouse, la saucisse de Montbéliard, et celle de Strasbourg.


 
I have heard of Bath Buns will looks for rolls .... erm swiss roll?? kind of sponge cake rolled and sliced with cream filling in a spiral when cut into rondelles


----------



## timboleicester

Aupick said:
			
		

> Here's a link with a recipe. There's also a picture (but you can't see the insides!). They're actually quite tasty, but it's best if you don't think about what's in them when you eat them.


 

looks like a flan... are you sure it's La Tielle *sétoise*? I say

melton mowbray pork pie because it's famous for them but not reaqlly part of the name. This has been the criteria.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timboleicester said:
			
		

> looks like a flan... are you sure it's La Tielle *sietoise sétoise*? I say
> 
> melton mowbray pork pie because it's famous for them but not reaqlly part of the name. This has been the criteria.


Sétoise. Yes. And scroll down on Aupick's link...
(but you're right it's the preparation which is "à la sétoise", "tielle" is enough)


----------



## timboleicester

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Sétoise. Yes. And scroll down on Aupick's link...
> (but you're right it's the preparation which is "à la sétoise", "tielle" is enough)


 
I did and it's just a picture of a pie with La Tielle above it. 
Ok read your post properly now, I am afraid that it's not in 
my book now.


----------



## bouee

le gratin dauphinois


----------



## timboleicester

bouee said:
			
		

> le gratin dauphinois


 
is it a place then... where and what is it?


----------



## bouee

Dauphinois is from Dauphiné (south east of France, along the Italian border, just in the south of Savoie, main city is Grenoble)
See wikipedia, and a map here.
It's not a région or a département in the administrative point of view, it's an old province.


----------



## Camouflet

La salade niçoise, les tripes à la mode de Caen, les saucisses de Toulouse, les saucisses de Strasbourg, le melon de Cavaillon, le Paris-Brest, le Saint-Marcellin, le piment de Cayenne, la crème Chantilly, les pruneaux d'Agen, le Champagne (of course) !


----------



## wildan1

Don't forget _French toast, French dressing, English muffins, German chocolate cake, Swedish meatballs, Swiss cheese_ and_ Canadian bacon_ (all terms that are specific to the US and not used in their "home" countries)


----------



## timboleicester

wildan1 said:


> Don't forget _French toast, French dressing, English muffins, German chocolate cake, Swedish meatballs, Swiss cheese_ and_ Canadian bacon_ (all terms that are specific to the US and not used in their "home" countries)


 
hey nice re reading the thread after 3 years......


----------



## Already-Seen

Sorry, this thread is no longer within the scope of the forums, therefore I'm closing it.


----------

